# BBQ's..



## Septic (Aug 8, 2009)

When you have a BBQ, dos the temperature outside ever determine what foods you cook? I know it does for any BBQ's we have as we end up with too many insects trying to join in if it's 'just right'. If it's really hot, it tends to be fine and we have more, although it doesnt always get eaten.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 8, 2009)

If it looks like it could rain but we still want a BBQ I always pre-cook the meat in the oven and just finish on the BBQ to give it the beautiful colour and flavour.

I love cooking outdoors - just something about it


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a patio with a roof on it. I'll BBQ in any whether, I don't care.


----------



## Scotch (Aug 8, 2009)

We don't use the grill much in the winter, but otherwise it's pretty much a year-round thing. Rain and insects simply aren't significant problems here.


----------



## bourbon (Aug 8, 2009)

I cook outside all year round. When I lived up north my neighbors thought I was insane, I kinda liked that 

Weather never comes into play when I decide what to grill or smoke. I'll admit it takes more attention and effort during freezing rain, or very cold air temps, but it can be done.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 11, 2009)

The only time I avoid cooking outdoors is cold, wet, windy days. It is hard to control the temps on my offset smoker on those days. I cook on the smoker more in winter than summer( still do lots in summer) and every chance I get in spring and fall.If I am not smoking,I am usually grilling on weekends year round except in the conditions mentioned above.


----------



## Arky (Aug 11, 2009)

Like so many of the guys above have already said: I cook on the grill pretty much year round, although not as often as I would like. I loath having to lug a 5 gal. propane bottle from the car, through the house and out to the grill on the rear elevated deck. About once a season is enough for me.


----------

